# SRAM Red OG 1090 cassette question...



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

Should I worry about the Red cassette eating into my "alloy" PowerTap freehub body? 

I haven't seen the cassette up close, but it looks like there are only two contact points...

Thanks.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

The SRAM OG-1090 Red Cassette has an alloy backing plate that contacts the alloy freehub body. The backing plate material is softer then the freehub body, and will not "dig in" to the body material. The front two cogs are wider at the contact points, there is much less chance of marring an alloy freehub body.


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Need to hop on here. Anyone know when using a Mavic wheel, does the SRAM OG-1090 cassette still need the supplied mavic spacer??


----------



## eodusa (Oct 8, 2006)

YES you need the mavic supplied spacer. Which is 2mm thick.


----------



## Abn1SG50S (Dec 4, 2005)

*similar question*

Here's another question on the same line. I just picked up a set of used Kysrium ES wheels that I'm using with a 1090 Powerdome cassette. I didn't get a spacer with the wheels and it is definitely not on there. Does anyone know where I can get one?
BTW the cassette tightened down to spec just fine, but I had to adjust the derailleur slightly so it would line up.

Thanks.


----------

